# Root I535 on Mac 10.5.8



## chefberardi (Jul 7, 2011)

Heimdall 1.3.2 doesn't like invisiblek's rooted tarball because "firmware.xml is missing from the package"

Windows vm and Odin the only other option?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Use heimdall 1.3.1

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

